# Difference In Sand



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, I plan on adding some sand to half of my 210 gal. I was wondering what sand you recommend. I am looking for a lighter colored sand that is pretty fine. Also does the marine sand from the lfs raise the ph? It says it is good for fresh or salt but I do not want to raise my ph. Thanks!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What's your plan, half sand meeting the rock kind of like a beach look? Because this is what I'm currently doing in my 55g then putting driftwood and plants on the rock side. I'm going to use pool filter sand. It's fine grain, won't scratch, whiteish color to it and it is clean, does not cloud the water up. This is what i have learned from reading all the post on here. let me know how it goes for you and how your tank turns out. I want to learn as much about this as i can. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> What's your plan, half sand meeting the rock kind of like a beach look? Because this is what I'm currently doing in my 55g then putting driftwood and plants on the rock side. I'm going to use pool filter sand. It's fine grain, won't scratch, whiteish color to it and it is clean, does not cloud the water up. This is what i have learned from reading all the post on here. let me know how it goes for you and how your tank turns out. I want to learn as much about this as i can. Thanks and good luck!


i also like pool filter sand. keep in mind though some brands still needs washing. i was lucky to get one that doesnt


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/184587-my-official-sand-thread/

Also, no matter what kinid of sand you get I would was it regardless of whether it needs it or not. You never know what is in or on the sand.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I prefer using white pool filter or silica sand, the grain is extra fine and extremely soft in water. It doesnt change the Ph at all and I use it for most of my tanks. The only other type of sand I use is black Florite from Seachem, but thats only for my planted tank. Heres a few pics of silica sand in a 30gal that I use to keep my rhom in when he was still a baby.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

uhjkool said:


> Hey guys and gals, I plan on adding some sand to half of my 210 gal. I was wondering what sand you recommend. I am looking for a lighter colored sand that is pretty fine. Also does the marine sand from the lfs raise the ph? It says it is good for fresh or salt but I do not want to raise my ph. Thanks!!


I agree with pool filter sand. You may even be able to find lighter play sand though that is more of a brown then white. Either will be a ton cheaper then anything from the lfs.

Most marine sands will buff the pH to usually around 8-8.4. Some may not effect it so you will have to ready the bag. Any agronite or crushed coral will raise the pH. It will be alot cheaper and just as nice to go with pool filter sand.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> I prefer using white pool filter or silica sand, the grain is extra fine and extremely soft in water. It doesnt change the Ph at all and I use it for most of my tanks. The only other type of sand I use is black Florite from Seachem, but thats only for my planted tank. Heres a few pics of silica sand in a 30gal that I use to keep my rhom in when he was still a baby.


Hey Sylar what did the white color sand do for your fishes color? The tank I'm tanking to change to sand has white gravel in the bottom and it makes my fish pale colored. He was much darker. I would like the darker colors to come back, even though I may lose the blue glitter effect. Also I hear the play sand is darker then pool filter sand but it causes alge?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

RedBelly11 said:


> What's your plan, half sand meeting the rock kind of like a beach look? Because this is what I'm currently doing in my 55g then putting driftwood and plants on the rock side. I'm going to use pool filter sand. It's fine grain, won't scratch, whiteish color to it and it is clean, does not cloud the water up. This is what i have learned from reading all the post on here. let me know how it goes for you and how your tank turns out. I want to learn as much about this as i can. Thanks and good luck!


On one half of the tank I have river rock that is much larger than gravel and on the other half I want sand. So kinda like a beach.









Thanks for all the info everyone! I think I will go with the pool sand. I will post pics as soon as I get it done.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds really nice. I'll show you what mine looks like when I'm done also. I want to do some plants and drift wood in mine with the sand meeting the rock


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

RedBelly11 said:


> Sounds really nice. I'll show you what mine looks like when I'm done also. I want to do some plants and drift wood in mine with the sand meeting the rock


That is exactly what I plan on doing with mine. I think the sand and rock together with a piece of driftwood and possibly a plant or two will give the tank a real natural look.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is a couple pics of the tank currently. As you can see it is still a work in progress.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have finer rock then that, but I agree will give it a very natural look. I planned on useing pool filter sand for mine. It's kind of a white color though, the quikeret commercial sand is brown and just as clean and nice. So if I can find that around here I want to use it. I'm not using play sand way to many issues with that stuff. I want moss on my driftwood, some bigger plants and kind of a grass looking plant in mine. Problem is, I can't keep even the easy ones alive. Nice looking red's you got though!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> Hey Sylar what did the white color sand do for your fishes color? The tank I'm tanking to change to sand has white gravel in the bottom and it makes my fish pale colored. He was much darker. I would like the darker colors to come back, even though I may lose the blue glitter effect. Also I hear the play sand is darker then pool filter sand but it causes alge?


The white silica helped the silver coloring of the piranha show more, but it will make your fish lighter. Yes playsand is darker than pool filter sand and its cheaper and comes in larger qualities. Finner grain sands are also hard plant in because the room for the roots to grow in is limited.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I want commercial grade sand by quikeret. That is the best from what I have seen but can't find it anywhere!


----------

